# Moebius Flying Sub w/alternate interior



## j2_junkie (Jul 9, 2009)

I've been playing around with the idea of building my FS kit with the interior seen on the special effects model used to film the show; when I think about all the time and effort I put into my Space Pod kit it seems almost pointless since you can't really even see 90% of it after it's fully assembled. Thought this would be a different approach.

I already have my VooDoo FX lighting kit, but I'd be using most of the interior lights to illuminate the somewhat transparent walls seen in the fx shots. My question is: are there any diehard VttBotS fans here that can steer me in the direction of some good scenes that show any detail on the show (I own some but not all of the DVD's), or screen caps.

Hope I don't offend the detail-oriented modellers here (and man, do you guys do amazing work) - just thought I'd take a different tack on this project. Thanks in advance to any and all suggestions....

Dave


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

It's your sub,so do it the way you want......Cloudster has some good photos,but the DVD's are the best,if you want to stop and capture stills,that's what I did as I wanted to do the "BoB Burns " model I'm working on.Also the VTTBOTS site has some great photos.alex


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That sounds like an excellent idea. I'm looking forward to seeing WIP photos.

Cloudster's photos (AFAIK or can remember) are of the sub outfitted with the landing gear and claw, but no interior. Of course you could buy the upcoming landing gear and claw set, then update them to show the "guts" that are clearly seen in the episode


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

IIRC the Flying Sub interior changed over the different episodes. It was caused bu either stagehands assembling it or Nelson doing some upgrades, but I remember when the kit was released there were some references to the alternate versions in the consolidated thread.

.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

j2_junkie said:


> I've been playing around with the idea of building my FS kit with the interior seen on the special effects model used to film the show; when I think about all the time and effort I put into my Space Pod kit it seems almost pointless since you can't really even see 90% of it after it's fully assembled. Thought this would be a different approach.
> 
> I already have my VooDoo FX lighting kit, but I'd be using most of the interior lights to illuminate the somewhat transparent walls seen in the fx shots. My question is: are there any diehard VttBotS fans here that can steer me in the direction of some good scenes that show any detail on the show (I own some but not all of the DVD's), or screen caps.
> 
> ...


Well, I don't have the pointers you need, but I think I 'get' what you're trying to do, so I figure if I start blathering it'll bring out the real knowledgeable folk who will prove me wrong (or right!) and lots of pictures.

Like the Jupiter 2, there really wasn't much of an interior to the filming model of the Flying Sub. When you consider that most of the shots were under water (altho I think some WERE done 'dry for wet'), and taking into account the low res TV of the time, there wasn't much NEED for obsessive detail.

So, from what I've seen, what I could tell from pictures and DVDs, there's a 'shadowbox' that is all of the cockpit detail, leaving the rest of the hull interior space for lights, bubble generators, batteries. The detail *appeared* to be mainly two figures in seats (carved from wood?) and a back plate that was illuminated, seemed to be frosted plexiglass, maybe 'milk colored' plexi. Unlike the 'scrim shadow' on the Jupiter 2 shadowbox, there seemed to be no attempt to create ANY sort of illusion of detail on the back plate, it SEEMS there were just smears of paint here and there. I have NEVER seen a clear shot showing anything other than that. It *appeared* to be lit from light spill from the two automobile tail light bulbs used for the light source for the 'headlights', MAYBE there was an additional bulb behind the wall.

The point of the thing was "see, here are the people flying the Flying Sub" and that's all you needed because they would cut to the actors fairly often.

I'm not sure but I think it's been said that the Lydecker Rig 'flying' Flying Sub had mirrors instead of clear glass on the front viewports.

for a quick and dirty version you can duplicate the 'shadowbox' interior pretty easy. Take the interior parts, glue the side walls that serve to 'box' the sides of the window area, cut away everything aft of that (probably at the 'step' in the floor) and glue a piece of frosted (or translucent milky white) plastic there, creating a box, with just the seats visible. Make sure you get a set of Drew's figures, the cockpit looks mighty naked without people in those seats!

OK, the rest of you guys, tear me apart, tell me where I'm wrong and give this guy some real info!


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Although most of the effects in "City Beneath the Sea" were filmed dry, I don't believe that any of the effects in VTTBOTS were. From what I have read IA went to great lengths to show that they filmed the effects underwater, like the special lighting rigs above the tank to project the light reflections, and the bubble generators.

I have read that the dive-into-the-sea Flying Sub had a solid front with surface detail, like mirrors for windshields, like Steve H. wrote.

In addition to the underwater labs, the FS also docked with the deck of another submarine in one episode.

David.


----------



## j2_junkie (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanx for the responses - Checked out "Cloudster" (a new site for me) - not much FS wise but will be an awesome resource for my upcoming Martian War Machine build!

I have a photo someone posted (I forget where) of a collage of screen grabs of closeups of the fx model's interior but have no idea which episodes they were taken from - thought being able to put them on freeze frame on the home set would reveal more detail. Judging from the pix it looks pretty much like Steve H said - a lightbox with minimum detail, but I'd still like to get as close to the "real thing" as possible.....


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

J2: Cloudster's site is pretty tough to navigate, but here's a direct link to his Flying Sub info: http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/FlyingSub/FlyingSubTop.htm 

It is a great resource for people building the upcoming add-on landing gear and claw!


----------



## j2_junkie (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok, not to beat a dead horse, but if some diehard Voyage fan could steer me in the direction of the episodes that these shots were taken from I'd be very grateful...

(wish I could remember who posted this originally--to him, my profound apologies and thanks)


----------



## j2_junkie (Jul 9, 2009)

*Moebius Flying Sub w/alternate interior completed!*

Almost two months later, and it's done! I'm fairly happy with how it turned out, and at least it's a different take on a (by now) familiar model....

I used painted .030 lexan to construct the "cockpit"...tried to follow closely shots of the filming model I'd gathered online and on DVD's...

I'd already bought VooDooFX's light kit when this idea hit me, used it for this adaptation...I used the diffused LED's from the kit to light the cabin...

Also incorporated parts from the kit for mounting lights, the switch, etc...completed shots to follow in the next post......


----------



## j2_junkie (Jul 9, 2009)

*Moebius Flying Sub w/alternate interior prt 2*

Took these without flash for better visibility of the interior; used two "s" scale figures, they seemed closest to match what was used with the fx model...the last shot clearly shows "farmer John" at the controls!

Anyway, thanks for looking and any comments are appreciated! Now, on to my 1/350 Seaview...... :thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

That looks absolutely great! You really got close to the look of the effects miniature--that's definitely a frustration with this kit, you'd need an incredible level of interior light to get anything close to this look, but I wouldn't sacrifice the interior detail.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice! I'd say the screen caps you already have are probably the most detailed ones you're going to find. I can't think of any other scenes that show more detail. I watched a few episodes recently to try and see what the heck was in there and at best it's a little fuzzy.

Those things weren't meant to be seen close up, certainly not by guys like us freeze framing and zooming in on them!


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Very Cool!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

NICE!! :thumbsup: And differant to boot


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW!! That's fantastic work!! Great Job! I think it's very cool using the interior of the screen cap. I wanted to the same for the 1/128 flying sub bay on the seaview. If you check out the screen caps when the fs-1 is deployed the rear wall looks nothing like the kit detail. It looks like flat white walls with dark gray/black frame supports and a rear hatch. Anyway very cool.


----------



## j2_junkie (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for your kind words and taking the time to post them!  I'm relatively new to this site but have to say I like spending time here - lotsa useful info! Thanks again!! :wave:


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

j2_junkie said:


> Thanks for your kind words and taking the time to post them!  I'm relatively new to this site but have to say I like spending time here - lotsa useful info! Thanks again!! :wave:


I come and go, and I always enjoy to see the artcraft of people like you. Congratulations. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Best regards,

Alberto


_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------

